# Bibi - Baby & Toddler Hat (K) - free pattern from marianna



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Here is my latest little hat. Two sizes - for a baby or toddler. It a great little gift idea. Easy and fun to knit  
Free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bibi-baby-hat


----------



## hapa_grrl (Sep 18, 2014)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Betsey in SC (Nov 12, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> Here is my latest little hat. Two sizes - for a baby or toddler. It a great little gift idea. Easy and fun to knit
> Free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bibi-baby-hat


Thank you for sharing this adorable hat pattern. Is the smaller size 6-9 months (size on Ravelry) or 9 - 12 months (size on your blog)?


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Betsey in SC said:


> Thank you for sharing this adorable hat pattern. Is the smaller size 6-9 months (size on Ravelry) or 9 - 12 months (size on your blog)?


OOOPS - I just corrected the ravelry listing - it is around 9 - 12 months. It is Friday night and I am tired.....! Sorry. And thank you for letting me know. :roll:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the free pattern this hat is just so beautiful.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Very sweet. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you so much Marianna. This is a beautiful little hat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you. Very nice of you to offer it for free.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

This is darling. You are too good to us!  Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Gorgeous hat! Thank you.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

THANK YOU for sharing yet again with us; I really appreciate it!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That's lovely, thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! Thank you.


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

I thought red would look festive ............


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Such a cute hat! Thank you once again for generously sharing your creative talents with us!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's so pretty, will look adorable on a little baby girl!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really cutexx


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very very sweet and thank you so much for your generosity in your free patterns!! Please be sure to add a picture to you initial post. I added it for you here.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is adorable and I love red too!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

It is lovely, thank you very much )


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How sweet!


----------

